# Prise USB



## Frasi

Collegare la prise USB del sensore alla centralina.

Non sarebbe più corretto chiamarla fiche USB, dato che è la parte che si inserisce (la prise è l'uscita)? è corretto dire "spina USB" o "spinotto USB" in italiano (mi suona un po' male)?


----------



## Zanton

*Frasi*, secondo me hai ragione. Infatti si dice, anche, "fiche USB mâle".



  Dal forums di "Abcelectronique":  http://www.abcelectronique.com/forum/showthread.php?p=429250


----------



## Frasi

Secondo te quindi posso tradurre con spinotto usb oppure c'è un termine più adatto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, vai sempre sul sicuro con "connettore USB", che sia maschio o femmina, montato su pannello o cavo.


----------



## Zanton

Frasi said:


> Secondo te quindi posso tradurre con spinotto usb oppure c'è un termine più adatto?




Spinotto, in italiano, è troppo generico per il tuo caso. _Fiche_ potrebbe essere mal o poco compreso.

Anche se hai ragione, perché trattasi di spinotto/fiche, cioè di un "maschio", ti conviene restare sul tradizionale.

Si potrebbe dire _cavo _(connettore) USB per distinguerlo dalla _porta_ USB.


----------



## Frasi

Grazie, allora userò connettore, che in effetti è il termine che uso anche io abitualmente - ma ovviamente non mi veniva!


----------



## Zanton

Frasi said:


> Grazie, allora userò connettore, che in effetti è il termine che uso anche io abitualmente - ma ovviamente non mi veniva!



In effetti: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus

Però, commercialmente si usa molto "cavo USB" per indicare il connettore maschio, chiaramente provvisto di spinotto/fiche + cavetto.


----------

